# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب السياسة و العلاقات الدوليه والقانون >  يد الله - لماذا تضحي الولايات المتحدة بمصالحها من اجل اسرائيل - غريس هالسل

## بنت الحصن

يد الله - لماذا تضحي الولايات المتحدة بمصالحها من أجل إسرائيل





تأليف: غريس هالسل



ترجمة، تحقيق: محمد السماك




هنا

----------


## Shift

سابدي رايي بعد القراءه .. مشكوره  :Smile:

----------


## THEEMPIRE

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## نسيم الروووح

يسلمو بنت الحصن ربنا يبارك في جهودك 

ننتظر جديدك دوما بفارغ الصبر

----------


## نسيم الروووح

اختي بنت الحصن هل لديك نسخة الكتاب الاصلية باللغة الانجليزية 

اتمنى لو كان موجودا ان تعطينا نسخة منه

----------


## Baha

مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------


## زيد فوزي عبيدات

مشكور لكم هذا الجهد 
جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## زيد فوزي عبيدات

مشكور لكم هذا الجهد 
جزاكم الله كل خير

----------

